# Canon 5d Still Worth Buying?



## DistantSubject

I'm interested in buying a full-frame camera - but will likely never have the money for a new one.  There's a slight chance I may someday be able to afford paying $600 for a used Canon 5d though.

I have a Nikon D5100 - would a Canon 5d give me a noticeable bump up in image quality?  Now in 2013 how long do you think a used 5d would last without repair?

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Steve5D

While I can't speak to the quality of your Nikon, I can tell you that buying my used 5D was the single best gear decision I've ever made. Going to full-frame is pretty life-altering.

I wouldn't hesitate buying one today if I didn't already have one...


----------



## Derrel

I'm not sure if a 5D Classic is really that much of a "step up" these days. Your D5100 has about 2.5 EV more dynamic range than the 5D; a D7000 has 2.9 EV more dynamic range. The D5100 may actually have a better AF system than the 5D has. I have owned a 5D since it was the hot, new camera...it's been surpassed in the most-critical technical metrics that are important to me, dynamic range and color depth/richness, by most all of the newer, small-sensor Nikons. We need to keep in mind, the 5D is a camera that has been on the market a full eight years now, and which was probably developed with technology that would now be almost a full decade old.

DxOMark - Compare cameras side by side

In a lot of ways, the 5D classic is primitive; on many units, the LED display inside the camera is so dim that it's damned near impossible to see the readouts in the spring and summer, and I am not kidding. The rear LCD is small, and low-detail. It's AF module is weak, and highly central. The 5D has a very good, old sensor, in a really cheap $389-dollar class EOS Elan-type body. In many ways, the 5D classic is a camera for experts with a lot of experience, and who can work "old-school". I made a lot of good images with mine, but the last time I was at the beach with it, I could not see the LED displays inside AT ALL...utterly totally washed out. INVISIBLE in bright light.

I think a case could be made, now, in 2013, that the 5D is not much of a "step up". It kind of depends on several factors. Your question doesn't really give me enough info to say yes or no with any high degree of certainty.


----------



## Jad

I would be concerned how many shutter firings the camera has had. I would suggest if you know the owner ask to take a few test shots with it. Look at the amount of dust that shows up on the sensor. Buying a used digital is not like buying a used film camera. I personally wouldn't a buy used digital camera off the internet. If you have Nikon equipment now you might want to stay with that brand if you have several lenses. Good luck.


----------



## kathyt

The 5d Mark ii just retired (about 5 months ago) and I have seen people selling them for as low as $1200.00. If I were you I would try and save for one of those. Maybe if you keep your eye out you can get lucky and find one even cheaper.


----------



## Josh66

Jad said:


> Look at the amount of dust that shows up on the sensor.



This is not really a good gauge of how much a camera has been used...  Sensors can be cleaned, you know.

You would probably learn more by flipping the mirror up and looking for signs of wear on the shutter curtains.  Or looking for wear around the most often used buttons.


----------



## GerryDavid

I bought a used Canon 5Dc a few weeks ago, but I am having a hard time using it.  I think it is mostly that I am use to the lcd screen of the Canon T2i which is bigger, brighter and better contrast outside.  Im not confident using it and that I am getting the results I need.  So I find myself going back to my T2i.

I am tempted to sell it and upgrade it to a 5DmII, but I need to know if the lcd screen is at least as good as my T2i, can anyone confirm this?  the T2i came out in 2010 and the 5dmII came out in 2008 so there is a couple years gap there.


----------



## EIngerson

Tons of people still use the 5D classic. It is still a pro level camera, just an older one. I think its reliability has stood the test of time.


----------



## EIngerson

GerryDavid said:


> I bought a used Canon 5Dc a few weeks ago, but I am having a hard time using it.  I think it is mostly that I am use to the lcd screen of the Canon T2i which is bigger, brighter and better contrast outside.  Im not confident using it and that I am getting the results I need.  So I find myself going back to my T2i.
> 
> I am tempted to sell it and upgrade it to a 5DmII, but I need to know if the lcd screen is at least as good as my T2i, can anyone confirm this?  the T2i came out in 2010 and the 5dmII came out in 2008 so there is a couple years gap there.



Gerry, Dig into how to read the histogram. I think that will cure the issues you're having with info from the LCD.


----------



## GerryDavid

for comparison the 5Dc seems to have the same noise level as my T2i, and the T2i is a fair bit newer in comparison.  I can only imagine what the noise level is like on the mII or mIII


----------



## GerryDavid

I know how to read the histogram, but when you turn that on the preview image then becomes insanely small.  And I dont want to be punching a bunch of buttons each time I check an image.  I want to push preview, look, and be done.    And with the preview I can look at the face, with the histogram it tells you about the background as well, so it may say I am cutting the shadows but in reality thats just the background and the face is fine.


----------



## iolair

I'm still on a crop body, and happy with that, but if you haven't yet, do try a full-frame camera (in the shop, or hire one for a day).  One thing that's not been mentioned is the viewfinder, which is much larger and brighter than on a crop body.  This does feel like a major advantage in the feel and ease of using the camera.  Whether it makes a big difference to your buying decision is a personal choice.


----------



## GerryDavid

I do love how "wide" my lenses get on a full frame especially in studio.   50mm on the full frame is suddenly useful instudio for full body shots.


----------



## Alex_B

If I had the choice to either go for "full size" small format but ancient model, or "crop size" small format and latest model ... then I would go for the former. But that is just personal taste as in what is important for myself.


----------



## Robin_Usagani

Back when i shoot with 5dc and 5D2, when I edit the photos, I didnt really see a difference with the files. I love them. The only bad part is really the lcd screen. When I playback the shots, they dont look anything special. It looks gazzilion better on the computer.  The auto WB sucks too. Other than that, 5Dc really gave me a big push. I really felt my photos were so much better.


----------



## Overread

The 5Dc is old, but if you want a cheap way to get into fullframe digital photography then its one of the best options for price. Yes there are newer and better cameras, but they are going to cost you way more to invest in. 

The only thing, with your situation, that might hold me back if I were you is that its expensive just running one DSLR setup - trying to run two at the same time is even more expensive - or you end up with one dominating and the other hardly touched (unless it provides some very specific needs that you know you want and can't get otherwise with the other camera brand). 

If you shot Canon I'd say go for it if landscapes/portraits/weddings/street (mostly anything that isn't sports/wildlife type affairs) were the things that you tended to shoot as experiencing the larger format can be beneficial for those areas. However since you've only got Nikon at present you wouldn't just have to get the 5Dc, you'd need lenses and batteries and such to go with it. By the time you've totalled up the investment chances are there is something fullframe in the Nikon range that you could have gotten.


----------



## GerryDavid

Robin_Usagani said:


> Back when i shoot with 5dc and 5D2, when I edit the photos, I didnt really see a difference with the files. I love them. The only bad part is really the lcd screen. When I playback the shots, they dont look anything special. It looks gazzilion better on the computer.  The auto WB sucks too. Other than that, 5Dc really gave me a big push. I really felt my photos were so much better.



How does the lcd screen on the 5dmII look compared to the 5dc?  in bright daylight and indoors.


----------

